# Leo breeding question



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, i am new to geckos and was thinking of breeding my male-Normal(is that what you call them?) and my female-Sunglow. What would this give me?

Thanks, Ollie.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

ollie1 said:


> Hi, i am new to geckos and was thinking of breeding my male-Normal(is that what you call them?) and my female-Sunglow. What would this give me?
> 
> Thanks, Ollie.


Assuming your Sunglow is a Super hypo tangerine Tremper albino, and is heterozygous for Hypo...

50% Hypo
50% Normal
Offspring may show increased tangerine and reduced spotting.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Is that a specific morph or not? I will get some pics for you: victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

ollie1 said:


> Is that a specific morph or not? I will get some pics for you: victory:


Sunglow is a "combo" morph, usually Super Hypo Tangerine Tremper albino. Get a pic and we can ID for you.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

here is the pics.
Male...









Female...









Thanks, Ollie


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

so can anybody identify them?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Normal/High yellow possibly with some stripe influence however it could just be the angle of the photo
and
A Sunglow

Can i ask why have you got hay/straw in their enclosures?


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

ok thanks, would it be ok for me to breed them then?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ollie1 said:


> ok thanks, would it be ok for me to breed them then?


What do you mean ok?

The female still looks pretty young so i would hold off a while yet.

If you mean morph wise then yes of course you can breed them.

You can expect the outcomes that mike posted earlier.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok thanks, i dont intend to breed them now as they are only 5 months old but i just wanted to know the outcome. Also would they sell ok i was thinking maybe £25 each? Lastly do they look healthy to you?

Thanks, Ollie


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ollie1 said:


> Ok thanks, i dont intend to breed them now as they are only 5 months old but i just wanted to know the outcome. Also would they sell ok i was thinking maybe £25 each? Lastly do they look healthy to you?
> 
> Thanks, Ollie


Simple answer is no they wouldnt sell okay so if all goes well be prepared to house 6-8 leos for a long while.
At the moment ive seen hypos go for £10-15 because the market is so bad, Ive also seen people giving leos away and having trouble. High end morphs are going for stupidly cheap as well , there is just no market for leos (or most reps for that matter) at the moment.

Also a reptile can look healthy yet still be harbouring all kinds of parasites and diseases never judge health solely by how an animal looks.

I would personally take them off the sand but thats your call.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

ok thanks for your help: victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

The male's front right leg looks a bit odd? I don't know if its the camera angle, perhaps you can clarify or post another picture.

Also, sand is not, in my opinion, a good idea, especially for juveniles, nor hay and straw, nor possibly keeping a male and a female together, particularly as she is too young to breed


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I will be seperating them soon and as for his leg he likes to lay like that on the heatmat lol.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Also when do they become sexually mature?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ollie1 said:


> Also when do they become sexually mature?


Males 5-6months+
Females 8-9months+
But with females its highly recommended you dont even think of pairing them until atleast 12months old and preferably 18months old.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*Normal.*









*Talbino hypo-AKA-Hybino.*










Normal X [1C]Talbino hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.
--------
Normal X [2C]Talbino hypo = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok thanks guys: victory:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

what does [1C] and [2C] mean?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ollie1 said:


> what does [1C] and [2C] mean?


*Look down:whistling2:.*


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ollie1 said:


> what does [1C] and [2C] mean?


1C means 1 copy which is a simplified way of say heterozygous.

2C means 2 copy which is a simplified way of saying homozygous. : victory:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

ok thanks


----------

